# Trophy Spike Contest Kill Thread



## Barry Duggan (Sep 12, 2012)

Please post pictures of trophy spike entries here.
Keep in mind, all entries must have a minimum of 1/16" of visible / measurable bone on one side. Measure length of one side only. I would suggest you measure the longer side. This would also be a good place to tell us all the ins and outs of how it went down. Good luck to all.


----------



## whossbows (Sep 12, 2012)

i got a goodin spoted but got to wate till at least the 22nd


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 26, 2012)

We dont want this one to disappear.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

Does it have to be kiled in ga.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2012)

TIMBO1985 said:


> Does it have to be kiled in ga.



Nope, just had to be signed up with a verbal "I'm in" or similar type statement, by 6:00 am of the opening morning of the Georgia deer season, as stated in the original thread, which was posted on 8/21/12. And, spike must be killed with a traditional type bow, and knocking him down with your truck first, don't count.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm headed to GA Sunday night. Hopefully by Monday night I'll have a big spike down.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 27, 2012)

Good luck hope u get 1 and have a safe trip


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 6, 2012)

heck of a note, folks are killing racked bucks, and spikes are on trail cams at night!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 7, 2012)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> heck of a note, folks are killing racked bucks, and spikes are on trail cams at night!



Makes one wonder if we should have started this contest years ago.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 9, 2012)

i saw one i think was a spike just out of range


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 9, 2012)

oh, those elusive spikes! any other year,you'd ha ve to shoo em off!


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 16, 2012)

can't believe out of all the folks in this contest that no one has stuck a spike yet -- i ain't even saw a buck off the stand yet this year


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 21, 2012)

Stay after em guy's!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 25, 2012)

I know someone from this forum who shot a big ol spike!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 25, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> I know someone from this forum who shot a big ol spike!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 26, 2012)

I know I'm a late entry but what if, what if, it was won with this 1/2 incher. I have witnesses to it's size also.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 26, 2012)

This was a trophy spike!! But this person did not sign up for the contest


----------



## beaulesye10 (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I rattled this guy in to 8 yards Saturday morning, he was a little cautious but walked right on in looking for the commotion, he stood around for the better part of a half hour, If I hadn't shot that  8 point two weeks ago he may have gotten to take a ride in the truck.... Good Luck you guys... later in the season he may catch a VPA


----------



## robert carter (Nov 13, 2012)

Downed this MOOSE this evening. A full 7.5 spike. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 13, 2012)

My my, what a nice un. Congrats Robert.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is mine, 6 1/4 inch spike.  Thanksgiving Moring Hunt....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright Jay.mIke


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2012)

Figured I would make a list of who all is in...
47 souls said I'm in

Barry Duggan
Jake Allen
Chris Spikes
beaulesye10
stick-n-string
Jamboga
Timberghost
Dennis
bbb6765
ridgerunner
sawtooth
Al33
Buckbacks
Gurn & Bobby
NavyDave
Dutchman
whossbows
DaddyPaul
TnGirl
devolve
belle&bows
charlie2arrow
eman1885
bam bam
FVR
BkBigkid
Timbo1985
MuddyFoots
Knee Deep
take em
onemoretime
FireHunter174
Necedah
bronco611
Dpoole
hatchetdan
Shane Whitlock
johnweaver
JayinJ
ranger374
Chris Horseman
Red Arrow
Robert Carter
Frey
flyfisher76544
ngabowhunter


----------



## whossbows (Dec 26, 2012)

Somebody is going to get a lot of stuff


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 27, 2012)

It's getting late in the season, but there are still a few of them trophy spikes out there guys and gals. A friend's daughter killed a nice one late this evening. It was real tall...but not too wide.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 14, 2013)

When is it over


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 18, 2013)

It's over. Looking like RC, go figure, in at 7 1/2" is the winner.
If that's correct, he should offer up a mailing address to allow us "losers" to begin shipment of bounty.

Nice 6 1/4"er Jay. It puts you in second place or #1 loser, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 18, 2013)

Either way, I'm proud to have taken such a fine animal.....it sho eats gud!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 22, 2013)

Jayin J said:


> Either way, I'm proud to have taken such a fine animal.....it sho eats gud!



Not crackin' on ya there buddy, coming from someone who didn't even get a poke at one.


----------

